# need a code for stoma biopsy



## cynthia alexander (Nov 17, 2009)

What is the procedure code for stoma biopsy in the office.    The office note reads STOMA: pink, some mucosa changes inferiorly and laterally. 

History of rectal cancer.

It isn't really skin but it isn't really intestine.


----------



## ksmile (Nov 17, 2009)

We bill these as CPT 49180 plus guidance code, but we are not in an office setting.


----------



## kpatrose (Mar 11, 2013)

*Stoma CPT code*

The code 49180 is biposy using percutaneous needle only but if the biopsy is taken by wedge resection means what CPT code we can use?


----------

